# 29.5 OL2s In Deep Ruts



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

I like those 850 XPs


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

I know we enjoy them.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!! looks like ground clearance was your only culprit.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

nice love ma ol2


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah needed to lean the bike more to one side or the other and he may of climbed out. Agreed OL2s are a pretty great tire.


----------

